# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal electric transport, micromobility >  Golf Carts, DJ (Driverless Jockey), BX (Buggy Xtreme), Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology

----------


## Airicist

In a nutshell 

 Published on Jul 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Autonomous Rebalancers for Mobility on Demand 

 Published on Aug 9, 2013




> We highlight how autonomous (or driverless) vehicles can be used to automatically rebalance a network of vehicles providing mobility-on-demand. A Mobility on Demand system is a fleet of light lightweight electric vehicles dispersed at strategically distributed electrical charging stations throughout a city, providing a viable solution to the "first and last mile" problem.
> 
> One of the challenges is ensuring that there are sufficient vehicles in each station to meet the varying demands. We propose a Mobility on Demand system utilising autonomous vehicles to automatically rebalance the vehicular network, re-routing unused vehicles to stations of higher demand. The demand profile of a city can be modelled based on historical data. With this data, monte-carlo methods are used to predict the future demand of each station. This results in an automatic rebalancing of the Mobility on Demand transportation network. Users of such a system would experience lower waiting time to board a vehicle in areas of high demand.
> 
> Received Most Societally Beneficial Video award at IJCAI 2013.

----------


## Airicist

Multi-Class Autonomous Vehicles for Mobility on Demand 

 Published on Sep 9, 2014




> Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology

----------


## Airicist

Article "First driverless vehicles for public launched in Singapore"

by Pauline Teo
October 21, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Driverless Buggy at the Gardens 

Published on Nov 26, 2014




> One buggy.
> So many people.
> So many...

----------


## Airicist

Self-driving golf carts

Published on Sep 1, 2015




> Members of the Singapore-MIT Alliance for Research and Technology (SMART) are developing technology for self-driving vehicles that could pick you up, drive along a designated path and bring you safely to your destination. (Learn more: )
> 
> Video produced and edited by Melanie Gonick/MIT
> Additional footage courtesy of SMART
> 
> Autonomous Vehicles Group, SMART 2010-2015:
> Marcelo H. Ang Jr., James Fu Guo Ming, Emilio Frazzoli, Daniela Rus, David Hsu, Lui Wei, Shen Xiaotong, Scott Pendleton, Chen Min, Hands Andersen, Feng Mengdan, Chong Zhuang Jie, Baoxing Qin, Tawit Uthaicharoenpong, Cody Kamin, Wenig Zhiyong, Daniel Morton, Diluka Moratuwage and Sertac Karaman.

----------

